# looking for table top w68-2 atlas universal compound vice .



## eric chilton (Nov 21, 2018)

hi im looking for the table top # w68-2 for the w68 universal compound vice......and possibly the vice parts ....i know its a shot in the dark but thought worth a try .......thanks eric...........


----------



## eric chilton (Jan 18, 2019)

well i recently won the bid on the table top ....now if i could find some body so kind to kinda give me some measurements on the vice parts .....i will make me some out of angle iron or some solid square stock......i also made the tee nuts per the drawing that i found in groups iso or maybe it was here .........lol.......thanks in advance .........eric ................


----------



## middle.road (Jan 18, 2019)

Picts might help. 
I believe I've got one or a clone thereof mounted on my drill press and a top piece also laying around.

?????


	

		
			
		

		
	
..?????


----------



## eric chilton (Jan 19, 2019)

middle.road said:


> Picts might help.
> I believe I've got one or a clone thereof mounted on my drill press and a top piece also laying around.
> 
> ?????
> ...


thats the rascal .....i dont have the vice parts .....i can kinda guess at them but i would rather know exactly how long how wide and how tall......also are they keyed to the tee slot ....thanks for your reply ............eric ........


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2019)

Mine don't have the vice pieces either. The pict above is only a web snag that I found after a quick search.
With the Tee-slots you can put anything you want on it. I've got a 4" Palmgren that I bolt down on mine.
Just about any design scaled for the size of the table will work out nice.


----------



## eric chilton (Jan 19, 2019)

middle.road said:


> Mine don't have the vice pieces either. The pict above is only a web snag that I found after a quick search.
> With the Tee-slots you can put anything you want on it. I've got a 4" Palmgren that I bolt down on mine.
> Just about any design scaled for the size of the table will work out nice.


Hi Robert Downs emailed me or posted on another thread that he was going to call clausing and see if he can get the prints on the vice parts .......i hope he can get them .......im not sure if he has one without the vice pieces or not ......... lol yeah i could bolt a vice in there but i would have to buy another vice and also it makes the setup taller ..you do know that the top will fit on the spigot of atlas 10/12 lathes ................Eric


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes.  And besides fitting the cross slide pintle in place of the compound, the table and vise jaws will also fit on in place of the vise on the 10/12 Milling Attachment.  I have used it several times there, holding parts that were too large for the normal vise.  I do have both vise jaws.


----------



## eric chilton (Jan 20, 2019)

wow i didnt know that ....i dont have the milling attachment for my 6" mkll or the 2 12" commercial lathes i have ......i want them ....ive started building one off and on as time permits .....i have a mill/drill at my house and an enco 9x42 bp clone at my shop so im not with out a mill ...i just would like to have all the attachments for the machines just in case ......i call it an addiction ....lol  the hunt for tooling never ends ........thanks  Robert .................Eric.......


----------



## eric chilton (Jan 20, 2019)

i just had an ebay email and there is one of these tables with all the parts for 99.00 ....if i had the money id buy it too...........lol


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, if it has the jaws, $99 is less than their cost new these days.  I did call Clausing after looking up the part numbers.  The complete table, X_Y base and vise jaws is now Model Nr. 1614.  Calling the two jaws the plain jaw and the adjustable jaw, they don't have a plain jaw W68-3 still in stock but in their computer the part number is still listed as current.  The adjustable jaw is actually two part numbers.  W68-4 is the part clamped to the table.  Its face has four holes through it, two tapped for the two clamping screws and two plain for the guide pins.  1614-10 is the actual clamping face with two guide pins sticking out of the back.  Both parts are still in stock.  So at the moment, no drawings available.

They have one W68-4 left in stock @ $85 (and one complete 1614 - and you don't want to know what the price is on the 1614).  They have 15 of 1614-10 in stock @ $45.  My suggestion would be to buy one of the 1614-10's and after it arrives, make the W68-3 and W68-4 out of steel bar stock.


----------



## eric chilton (Feb 5, 2019)

well fellows i have looked at a few pictures on the internet ...........and looked at the shadows on my table top .....and this is what i come up with..........it took me about 3 good days to make them and they fit the table good ...............thanks Robert for calling clausing and all your help with these lathes ..........


----------



## eric chilton (Feb 5, 2019)

the angle iron is 3/8 x 2x2 3" long..........the round stock on the stationary jaw is 1 1/4 long with a clearance hole for 3/8...........the movable jaw is a piece of  1/2 hrs 2x3" long..............the heavy square block welded to the angle iron is 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 crs 2 1/2 long.......the two holes are threaded 3/8-16 thru the back end all way thru ...then the vice jaw is pinned thru the front side in the same holes as the shcs......the pins are 7/8 long 3/8  01 drill rod ..........the hardest part was getting the pins to line up in the holes.....on the bottom is a 1/2 wide slot to take the 1/2 keys for the tee slots .......the slots are 0.125 deep full length of the jaw .......on closer inspection of some pictures of some i found on e-bay ........the movable jaw was the only one keyed to the table........i made mine to where i could key them front and back ....... the key has to be kinda short so it dont interfere with the tee nut....i might go back and revise mine when i get more time ..................


----------



## eric chilton (Feb 5, 2019)

also the screws for the keys are 8-32 counter bored 1/2 long..........the screws that hold them to the table are 3/8-16 shcs 2" long but have to be trimmed to fit so they dont screw into the table........i still nee to cancel the last thread in the tee nuts i made so that doesn't happen..............


----------

